# Shenley Dens Farm



## TheFatChief (Feb 10, 2014)

This Grade: II listed Farmhouse sits within the Parish of Shenley Church End - Milton Keynes. Currently under going some reconstruction which meant we was unable to get inside this little gem. 

Was a windy day out with the Master Chief and a nice little find, "if there wasn't contractors working on the site that is". Even still we looked around and took some pics. I know that this place has a basement which i would have liked to have seen but there was no way we was going to be able to get anywhere near the house so i pushed as far as i could. 

Also got followed a little way once they actually noticed we was there but we were already on our journey out of there. 

This is our little find : 



 DSC00279 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00284 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00287 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00283 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00285 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00299 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00302 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00297 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00298 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00295 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00292 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00308 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00309 by TheFatChief, on Flickr



 DSC00280 by TheFatChief, on Flickr 

*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice first report...not too sure I would call him Master Chief though


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2014)

Ace first report! Cheers for sharing


----------



## TheFatChief (Feb 10, 2014)

Haha! P7, Chiefs are piss takers and he is most certainly a Master Chief  

Thanks UrbanX. I can't wait to get out again! Going to try and find something with that eerie look and feel to it, I love places like that the most.


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice one, thanks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2014)

Interesting graffiti...What is Batlow apples? ace pics.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 10, 2014)

nice one, thanks for sharing


----------



## TheFatChief (Feb 11, 2014)

Batlow Australia - Famous for apples and the Apple Blossom Festival.


----------

